# Doesn't come out much at night anymore



## Wheems (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. Sourdough is coming up on 6 months, and lately, I've been noticing that she doesn't do much during the night time anymore. I have an odometer on her running wheel and she used to clock in aanywhere from 2-6 hours every night in her heyday. Lately, she has been putting in half an hour or less. I will see some of her car toys flipped upside down, so I know she is out an about for a little bit. I was up much later than usual yesterday, but in complete darkness and she didn't come out of her cage at all. She seems just as curious when I bring her out during play time, but when it's her official own time to do her own thing, she doesn't. Is something wrong? Anyone else see this kind of.. drastic up and down moments with their hedgehogs? Thanks soooo much!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

When Preston was around that age he had a slow time too. He didn't come out to much but he was eating and drinking. It could just be a phase but for sure keep an eye out on it al.


----------



## Wheems (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, thank you  I know I slightly clipped her quick the other day, but I didn't think about it, and I didn't remove her wheel until she ran for about ten minutes, then I panicked and removed her wheel for the rest of the night after washing her feet and making sure there was no poo on her clipped nail...

But anyways, thank you for letting me know about Preston! it helps to hear other hedgie's do it too...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Is there any evidence of quilling? I've heard sometimes that can cause a change in energy. You should be able to see the new quills growing in or notice significant quill loss.


----------

